# Fulfillment service that does everything. Does it exist?



## mbrandt4682 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello,

Are there any fulfillment services out there that offers everything? Screen Print, Inventory, white label, provide many types of garments, base pricing, tag removal etc. Pretty much all I want to do is create the designs and website and they do the rest? The closest I have scene is Jakprints but they do not store inventory. Just starting out so any information would be great. Thanks everyone!

Michael


----------



## goldenprints (Dec 23, 2016)

you can try shopify dropshippers


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

You can make your website on wordpress, magento and many more. Mentioned features major extensions already available in the market. You can get advance features extension in some bucks. Just google it whatever extension you want. 

Thanks


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

If you are just starting it is important to minimize your expenditures until you have decided on a final approach. Screen printing your designs will call for stored inventory, a possible limit on shirt colors and sizes. All because of the initial outlay with little if any immediate return. If your designs can be printed DTG, you will be able to eliminate inventory, maximize shirt colors and sizes with no expenditures except when a sale is made. This process can be handled through fulfillment company who will take care of packing and drop-shipping. They might also provide other services you will desire. Once you are established, screen printing might be be more economical as long as you don't have excessive shelf life.


----------

